# What color substrate do you like best?



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting back into the hobby with a 29 gallon and was wondering what your take was on substrate color. I was just kind of curious to see what all you thought.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I prefer dark natural colors. I'm in the process of setting up a 29 gallon myself and I've chosen to use pool filter sand for this one. It really has a nice natural look and the grains are slightly larger than play or aquarium sand. I just cleaned a bucket of it today and was amazed how quickly it cleaned up. It's a lot darker when wet, which I'm really happy about and it's much cheaper than gravel. This will be my first time with sand and I hope it's a positive one. I mainly chose it because it's a natural fit for the Pelvicachromis' I plan on stocking the tank with.

So my favorite color? As I look at my tanks, I'm getting a definite khaki vibe.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I like natural colours, and usually choose my substrate based on what species of fish I have in the tank and whether I intend to pursue a biotope style set-up or not. In my wild betta tanks I use ADA Malaya, which looks very much like clay in colour. Otherwise, I have used both river sand and peat moss as substrate. 

Most fish will tend to show better colouration over a darker substrate. Some species of fish, also require specific substrates to thrive, so this always needs to be taken into account when deciding upon one. 

I personally am not a fan of brightly coloured sand and gravel.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use black sand (CaribSea Tahitian Moon). I agree with both of the above. Natural and black sustrate don't reflect the light as much so don't make the aquarium relentlessly bright....which is so unnatural for most species.


----------



## Lowlife (May 1, 2015)

Natural colors


----------



## danfu (May 19, 2015)

White.
I absolutely fell in love with the white sand in Pensacola, Florida....that is the only reason I can think of ...lol...but yeah...I like white!


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

I love black sand. I do have some white grains mixed in though as I need to use a haldful of aragonite sand in each tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Natural colored gravel


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

for sand black or white and for gravel natural colored


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I use black sand.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Black by using *Black Diamond blasting "sand" *(its actually coal slag but its aquarium safe and *20/40 grit or -60* is sand particle sized). Its ridiculously cheap at any *Tractor Supply Co.: $8 for a 50lb bag*. I've used 4 bags ($32) for: 2g cookie jar, 2g lantern vase, 2-3g bubble bowl, 5.5g standard tank, 6g bow front, 7g cube, 12g long, 20g long, and 55g. And I still have 1/2 a bag left!! For $32 you can't get enough black "aquarium sand" to fill a 20g long!

If you want light colored sands *pool filter sand* is a pale/tan color, and *play sand* lets you get at any other color you want for dirt cheap in bulk!

I'm not a fan of gravel, too much of a pain getting poop out that gets down in there, and i find sand easier to plant in.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

as long as its sand i'll use it, I just cant stand gravel, it looks tacky! especially that colored junk lol


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 7, 2014)

I personally prefer a more natural look with sand being what I use. It gives off that natural beach/sea-life vibe, and also makes the fish seem to be more happier since they can dig around or lay on the bottom with being level (like what wouldn't happen with gravel/pebbles). 

For more specifics, I use Pool Filter Sand to give me that perfect look and feel.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I love black sand.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Natural colored


----------

